# Real Texas Chili!



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

*Bounty Hunter's Competition Chili *



*Warnings:*

1. This recipe makes a very large pot of chili and was designed for use during competitions. If you attempt to cut this recipe to make a smaller pot the results may differ.

2. This recipe must not be served to Yankees (may cause permanent damage to their weaker stomachs).

3. This recipe should not be served to Non-Texan women and children or men with too much sugar in their pants.



Ingredients:

25 lb Round Steak (1/4 inch cubes) 

8 Jalapeno Peppers 

6 Serrano Peppers 

12 - 8oz cans Tomato Sauce 

12 - 14oz cans Beef Broth 

10 Beef Bouillon Cubes 

10 Chicken Bouillon Cubes 

1/2 cup Onion Powder 

10 Packets Sazon Goya 

1/4 cup Garlic Powder

1 cups Dallas Dynamite Chili Powder 

2 cups Fort Worth Light Chili Powder

2 cup San Antonio Red Chili Powder

1/4 cup Oregano Powder

2 Tablespoons Black Pepper

2 Tablespoons Cayenne Pepper

1/2 cup Cumin

1/2 cup Cilantro Powder



Cooking Steps:

1. Add meat, beef broth, tomato sauce, beef bouillon and chicken bouillon to the large cooking pot over medium high heat, stir constantly for five minutes.



2. Float 8 jalapeno and 8 serrano peppers and continue stirring until it comes to a boil.



3. Reduce heat to medium low, and add the following:

1/4 cup Onion Powder

2 tablespoons Garlic Powder

2 cups San Antonio Red Chili Powder

1 tablespoon black pepper

5 packets Sazon Goya



4. Simmer for an hour and add the following:

1/4 cup Oregano Powder

1/4 cup Onion Powder

2 tablespoons Garlic Powder

2 cups Fort Worth Light Chili Powder

1 tablespoon black pepper

1 tablespoon cayenne pepper

2 packets Sazon Goya



5. Continue to simmer for about half an hour then take out all the jalapeno and serrano peppers. Mash the peppers into a strainer so that only the juices are added back to the chili, then add the following:

1/2 cup Cumin

1 cup Dallas Dynamite Chili Powder 

1 tablespoon cayenne pepper

1/2 cup Cilantro Powder

2 packets Sazon Goya



6. Continue to simmer for 10 minutes then add cayenne and salt to taste. Reduce heat to low and stir as needed.

Note: The longer it is allowed to cook the better it becomes, but may be served 30 mintues after the completion of step 6.


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Real chili with NO **** BEANS !


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

bludaze said:


> Real chili with NO **** BEANS !


Thats right, real Texas Chili has *NO Beans*. Only Yankees put beans in what they call chili, which is really bean soup with a little cheap chili powder mixed in.


----------



## FishMore (May 21, 2004)

where can you get these different type of chili powder?

I'd like to give this a try


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

*Chili Powders*

I order them from Pendery's, here is a link for their site http://www.penderys.com/

Also here are a few pic from our last Cook-off


----------



## FishMore (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

Looks like they got all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

BTW, from a heat index level the recipe is about an 7.5. If you like your chilli more spicely use 2 cups Dallas Dynamite and only 1 cup of San Antonio Red that will get you real close to a 10. If you like it less spicely it to be less spicely don't use any Dallas Dynamite and use 3 cups of San Antonio Red that will take it down to about a 5.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*DAng your good looking Bountyhunter!!*

Those red pom poms bring out your rosy cheeks and accent your blond hair!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I wished I looked that good. My wife took that picture (believe it or not), I'm the ugly one in the middle.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Beans*

Thats funny Bountyhunter. I agree, who puts beans in Chili.







Maybe a side dish of good pinto beans and some rice maybe.

Anyways looks like a good recipe, I have one quite simular to that one ingredient wise.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

*Venison for Beef?*

I wonder if you can substitute venison for beef???? Either way, I'll give this one a try here at work. Thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

mangomania said:


> I wonder if you can substitute venison for beef???? Either way, I'll give this one a try here at work. Thanks


Yes, and in fact I prefer venison when I am making it for my family and friends. I use beef during competions, don't want to waste venison on a bunch of folks I don't know.....LOL


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Sounds like a kick a** chili recipe. Beans and tomatoes are for those who really don't want chili. There should be a law in this state that prohibits the use of beans and tomatoes in chili.


----------

